# Not for the weak of heart



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The '60's food thread reminded me of this interesting (and funny) link for those that don't get queasy too easily. http://www.lileks.com/institute/gallery/ 
It's called "The Gallery of Regrettable Food".


----------

